# exhaust for polaris 850 xp Made in Italy



## bat quad

exhaust for polaris 850 xp what do you think? has just installed my friend and I feel good even the sound is magnificent, 

In Italiano
scarico per polaris 850 xp cosa ne pensate ?L'ha appena installato il mio amico e mi sembra ottimo anche il rombo è magnifico,


----------



## Metal Man

You got a video of it running? I'd like to hear the sound.


----------



## 850PoPo

I like it who makes that i want one


----------



## HondaGuy

Can you get a sound clip for us?


----------



## Polaris425

That looks awesome! :rockn:


----------



## bat quad

Saturday I will create videos for you so you can hear the sound


----------



## phreebsd

That looks pretty good there. 
Very nice work. 
Awaiting sound clip


----------



## HondaGuy

bat quad said:


> Saturday I will create videos for you so you can hear the sound


 Sweet! That looks really cool, really curious how if it sounds as cool as it looks.:rockn:


----------



## Eight

Pretty slick lookin.


----------



## GWNBrute

hows it sound


----------



## bat quad

Here are the clips of muffler I'm sorry the background noise of the wind, but the sound is heard. What do you think? For the cost of full system exaust not know yet. The mechanic I am not yet at that cost. I will let you know as soon as possible.


----------



## BigIzzy

WOW that sounds pretty darn good


----------



## bruteman

Man that sounds good you rid of that bad polaris sound good job


----------



## Metal Man

Sounds good! I bet you could sell a bunch of those in the US


----------



## Metal Man

bruteman said:


> Man that sounds good you rid of that bad polaris sound good job


The 850 XP's actually sound really good in stock form. Way better then any other model PoPo I've heard.


----------



## Polaris425

That is AWESOME :rockn:

Did you make it yourself? Or did he buy it from somewhere?


----------



## bat quad

No I did not theres a boy that he does this.
Just know the cost I tell you.
He in fact also, Polaris XP 850 2010 because the torsion bar is turned on,
while this polaris xp 850 2009. is backwards.


----------



## Metal Man

Bat quad you should post your video clip in the Exhaust Sound Clip Thread too :rockn:


----------



## bat quad

Sorry I was wrong to insert the clip here


----------



## Polaris425

bat quad said:


> Sorry I was wrong to insert the clip here


No, you were Right to insert it here! :rockn: We love it!!

He just meant put it there too, so we have a record of all different kinds in that one spot. I'll copy it over to the exhaust clip thread for you.


----------



## Metal Man

Not a problem bat quad.You done right the first time. I was saying you should add it to the other thread too. Its a collection of different sound clips from different bikes. Its a cool thread. Check it out.


----------



## HondaGuy

That sounds awesome! Sweet XP!


----------



## 650Brute

Metal Man said:


> The 850 XP's actually sound really good in stock form. Way better then any other model PoPo I've heard.


 
I agree:rockn:


----------



## bat quad

Finally I can tell you the full price of the Exhaust
the cost is 750 Euro. Unfortunately, the U.S. Dollar Euro exchange rate is unfavorable for you.


----------



## HondaGuy

bat quad said:


> Unfortunately, the U.S. Dollar Euro exchange rate is unfavorable for you.


Thanks a lot Obama.:aargh4::nutkick::rant:lol


----------



## Polaris425

bat quad said:


> Finally I can tell you the full price of the Exhaust
> the cost is 750 Euro. Unfortunately, the U.S. Dollar Euro exchange rate is unfavorable for you.


Thanks for posting! :bigok:


----------



## Kurly

That sounds wicked!!!!! Of course I like it wihtout the quiet core.....

Sweet Job


----------



## bat quad

Guys if you are interested in this muffler complete Polaris sportsman 850 XP, contact HMF and request it. I have had several requests but unfortunately the cost of shipping from Italy to the U.S. is overstated (900 dollars), so I contacted HMF and I explained this problem by telling them to produce it for you. Geri Miller employee of HMF was very kind, he replied thus:
Thanks Angel ... I will forward this info the owner to see if he Would Be
based on the info you interested Provided ..
So for those interested write to Geri Miller HMF Contact: Marketing Information
[email protected]
I hope to be helpful


----------



## Polaris425

awesome thanks!!


----------

